
France Open-Sources Its Income Tax Levy Sofware - mquandalle
https://github.com/GouvernementFR/calculette-impots-m-source-code
======
homarp
more details here [https://www.etalab.gouv.fr/codeimpot-un-hackathon-autour-
de-...](https://www.etalab.gouv.fr/codeimpot-un-hackathon-autour-de-
louverture-du-code-source-du-calculateur-impots) and
[http://www.modernisation.gouv.fr/ladministration-change-
avec...](http://www.modernisation.gouv.fr/ladministration-change-avec-le-
numerique/par-louverture-des-donnees-dans-les-administrations/openfisca-
moteur-micro-simulation-fiscale-sociale)

The M language can be converted to Python via code from OpenFisca
[https://forum.openfisca.fr/t/acceder-au-code-source-de-la-
ca...](https://forum.openfisca.fr/t/acceder-au-code-source-de-la-calculette-
impots/37)

------
marvel_boy
Which programming language are they using?

~~~
homarp
Language M, DSL from the French Tax Office you have a parser (in python) here
[https://git.framasoft.org/openfisca/calculette-impots-m-
lang...](https://git.framasoft.org/openfisca/calculette-impots-m-language-
parser)

